# 'The Christy' Men's Leaf Spring Hygienic Study Saddle.



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 27, 2022)

I pulled this down off the shelf and shared some pictures elsewhere so I thought I should share this great study object with you fine folks. 

So often we see Christy saddles in well-worn-out conditions and every so often we see a well restored one or some stellar new pads on a well cleaned original etc etc. 

Rarely have I had the opportunity to study an early Christy saddle that retains so much original character. 
Original pads with the original copper wire lashing method, leaf spring chassis that seems to show it was never plated based on the aging? 

I have wondered if that dent in the top caused it to be put back on the shelf or even returned to the shop where it sat in a back room or display case as advertisement? 

It could also I suppose have been a 'floor model' in a scene like this one where Christy saddles are just barely visible alongside other cycling powerhouses of 1895.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 27, 2022)

great Christy saddle example from 1895 to 1897, don't see the leaf spring frames too often
there is a tread already started on Christy saddles
the pads were probably taken off at one point in time, because I don't think that is how they were tied down to the frame, wire is to coarse (I might be wrong)
looks like those 18 holes at the bottom of the pan were done at a later time (I might be wrong)

on my OG Christy's the wire to attach the pads is much smaller in diameter and also most of the Christys that I own, the holes for the wires to go through are in the side lip, not on the bottom (I will add a pics in a few) ...... they only have one hole at the bottom of the pan, probably for the water to escape
(here is a pic of a restored saddle and an unrestored)

looks like the saddle was shot with a BB gun
if so, the BB's are probably still in the padding


----------



## locomotion (Feb 27, 2022)

I was reading this 1895 advertisement that you posted. Says that the saddle is "*Made of Aluminum*".
I checked all of my saddles, including both 1895 (only 1 patent date) and none of them are made of aluminum.
a magnet sticks to all of them.

is yours made of aluminum Jesse?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 27, 2022)

@locomotion The three-hole wired on pads was a factory method on these first gen leaf spring Christy saddles as can be seen here on another which I did have the pads replaced on. The wire is a difficult and generally ineffective design for longevity but that is likely why it was phased out.

Upon inspection with a magnet this Christy is noteworthy in that it is barely magnetic, there is certainly steel used in the chassis leaf but I believe it is some early aluminum alloy.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 27, 2022)

Christy with replaced pads


----------



## locomotion (Feb 27, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Christy with replaced pads
> 
> View attachment 1578739




thank you Jesse for the follow up ..... again, great saddle you have 
in the (10) Christy saddles that I have, I don't own a leaf spring Christy, and don't own an aluminum frame one, very cool to see something different
I have (2) 1895 and both are steel frame ..... magnet definitely sticks


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 22, 2022)

I have three leaf spring Christy Saddles (1 men and 2 women's) but only 1-1/2 clamps which left two of the saddles sitting on the shelf. I contacted a local steel supply/fabrication company my business does a lot of work with and found out they recently hired a young machinist to work in house for them. I gave him my one complete clamp and he made the missing part for one of them and two more complete ones. Did a nice job and hope to continue working with him to make missing parts for my other bicycles.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi Jeff
Did he water jet cut the parts or use a milling machine.  Did nice job. I Had the parts for my Sager saddles I make  water jet  cut then just had to do some fine work to finish them  off.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 23, 2022)

Dave,

All pieces were water jet cut then hand filled.

Jeff


----------



## NikeAjax (Apr 8, 2022)

Interesting verbiage, "tender parts": modern men's saddles have a cutout for the prostate: was this part of the the idea too then?  Interesting factoid: underwear as we know it today wasn't worn until the 1920's, and then usually by the wealthy.  That said, was the saddle meant to keep the tender-parts suspended then?

I can't help but wonder if they intended them to be made of aluminum, but found the too expensive, as it would be considered pretty exotic/rare.

Jaybird


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 8, 2022)

NikeAjax said:


> Interesting verbiage, "tender parts": modern men's saddles have a cutout for the prostate: was this part of the the idea too then?  Interesting factoid: underwear as we know it today wasn't worn until the 1920's, and then usually by the wealthy.  That said, was the saddle meant to keep the tender-parts suspended then?
> 
> I can't help but wonder if they intended them to be made of aluminum, but found the too expensive, as it would be considered pretty exotic/rare.
> 
> Jaybird



There was a competing company, at that time, that made their seat pans from aluminum.


----------

